
Five big questions about Apple putting iTunes on Samsung TVs - sahin-boydas
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/6/18170820/five-big-questions-about-apple-putting-itunes-on-samsung-tvs
======
sahin-boydas
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/06/apple-is-bring-itunes-
cont...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/06/apple-is-bring-itunes-content-to-
samsungs-smart-tvs/)

